# Pretty Interesting



## Riaz (13/11/13)

http://www.2oceansvibe.com/2013/11/...ll-smokers-switched-to-electronic-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Very good article, worth saving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Great article Riaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------

